

Jason Nazar - How To Break Out Of The Pack - pinchyfingers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJYg9AkRYg

======
pinchyfingers
1\. Zig where others zag.

2\. Sometimes, think less.

\- Thinking can prevent you from taking action.

3\. Stop talking about yourself and others.

4\. Repeat... own... then make new mistakes.

\- You're not gonna learn from your mistakes the first time, but make them
quickly, own them and move on to new ones.

5\. You should be uncomfortable.

6\. Forget 80:20, it's 99:1.

\- Pareto principle is true for established organizations, but when creating
something new there is one important thing to do in your journey right now.

7\. Become a critical optimist.

8\. Kaizen: improve everyday.

9\. The means justify the ends.

\- Do things right, enjoy the process, and the ends will materialize.

10\. Self improvement = 2 questions:

\- What are you pretending not to know?

\- Why aren't we doing the things that we know we should be doing?

11\. Don't be an extra in your own movie.

12\. You can be the 100th monkey.

\- You change our collective consciousness.

